# Building Aviary - My Chicken Run building pictures



## grandcoq (Apr 11, 2013)

Hello homesteaders,

A simple wooden structure wrapped with poultry netting and that's it.. you built a chicken run.

I would like to share my building experiement about this project.

See ----> *Walk In Bird Aviary DIY Building Guide*

Chicken wire:


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Most call the hardware cloth. Poultry netting implies that light weight hexagon wire. I see you sandwiched the wire in between two pieces of wood. Good going on that. Any predator trying pull it off the supports is going to go away empty handed.


----------



## grandcoq (Apr 11, 2013)

Outcome:

-----> *My poultry aviary*


----------



## greatgardener (Jul 19, 2016)

A project for me this fall !


----------

